
A Tax That Could Change the Trading Game - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/22/business/a-tax-that-could-change-the-trading-game.html
======
Smudge
> The tax would be tiny for investors who buy and hold, but could prove to be
> significant for traders who place millions of orders a day.

So we could finally put a damper on high-frequency trading and start focusing
on longer term bets?

